# Anfänger sucht Reiserute



## HansWerner (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mich soeben angemeldet. Ich bin zwar nicht mehr jung, aber Anfänger was das Angeln betrifft. Ich habe nur mal als Kind geangelt bzw. den Wurm gebadet. Also bisher keine Fischereiprüfung oder ähnliches.
Im Zusammenhang mit meinem Urlaub im März in Brasilien kam mir die Idee eine Reiserute für das Süßwasserangeln zu kaufen. Obwohl in Brasilien auch die Möglichkeit für das Angeln vom Strand aus, sprich in der Brandung, gegeben sein wird. Da ich wahrscheinlich nur gelegentlich bzw. im Urlaub Angeln werde wollte ich nicht viel Geld in eine einfache Universalrute investieren.
Aus dem Internet habe ich für eine universelle Reiserute folgendes entnommen:
Länge 2,70-3,00 m, Wurfgewicht 30-60 g
Als Anfänger kommt wahrscheinlich nur das Fischen mit Pose in Frage, oder nicht ? Zwei Bücher als Einführung sind bei Amazon bestellt.
Was haltet Ihr von der YAD California und der Mitchell Cork ? Beides Kohlefaser und Teleskopangeln . Kosten etwa 30-40 Euro. Transportlänge bei der Mitchell etwa 70-80 cm. Bei der YAD leider nicht bekannt, da auch auf der Herstellerseite nicht angegeben. Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Transportlänge nennen ? Kann man die Dinger auch für das Angeln vom Strand bzw. vom Boot aus verwenden ?
Worauf sollte man bei einer Rolle achten ? Muß das Ding mehrere Kugellager haben ? Soll ja alles klein und leicht bleiben. Ist ja Fluggepäck.

P.S.: Ich will ja an keinem Wettbewerb teilnehmen. Außerdem will ich die Fische essen und dafür reichen 1-2 Pfund Fisch. Also auch keine Riesenbrocken fangen.

Danke


----------



## BigEarn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Hallo HaWe! 

Einige hier im Board werdens ja schon mitbekommen haben, dass ich ein Verfechter der Shimano Travel Concept -Ruten bin :l , aber ich werde sie hier noch einmal für dich erwähnen. 
Einige Modelle lassen sich durch ein kurzes Zwischenstück um einige Zentimeter verlängert bzw. verkürzt fischen und von der Transportlänge stehen sie Teleskopruten in nichts nach. Dafür übertreffen sie diese in Sachen Aktion deutlich und bieten meines Erachtens bestimmt mehr Spaß als TEleskopruten der Preisklasse. 

Ein paar Links bei denen Du dir die Ruten mal anschauen kannst gibt es hier (Shimano S.T.C. Exage) Bild der Exage und hier (Beastmaster S.T.C.) Bild der Beastmaster. #6 

Ich habe die Exage S.T.C. in 2,70 und benutze sie nicht nur auf Reisen. Überlege nur gerade, ob sie sich auf 2,40 verkürzen oder auf 3m verlängern lässt. Ich meine jedoch letzteres)  Wobei sie ihre besten Dienste sicherlich auf meiner Rucksacktour durch Neuseeland geleistet hat. 
Bei Askari findest du die verschiedenen Modelle im Shop. (am besten stc bei Suche eingeben) Sind zwar etwas teurer als die von dir angesprochenen Tele-Ruten, aber ich denke, da es (zunächst :q ) eine einmalige Investition sein soll, ist das bisschen mehr für etwas besseres schon lohnenswert. 
Ich würde seit ich die Ruten kenne jedenfalls nicht mehr auf Seckruten verzichten, wenn ich auf Reise gehe.


----------



## HansWerner (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Erstmal Danke !

Du hast ja nette Haustiere.

Stellt sich auch die Frage:
Steck- oder Teleroute ? Vorteile ? Nachteile ?
Aus meiner Sicht ist für den Transport eine Teleroute geeigneter.
Die empfindliche Spitze ist halt stärker geschützt.
Steckrouten gibt es auch mit kreuzförmigen Einkerbungen. Die einzelnen Teile können sich anscheinend dadurch nicht gegeneinander verdrehen.
Cool wäre natürlich eine Steckroute bei der das Oberteil im Unterteil verschwindet. So als Köcher halt.
Glasfaser oder Kohlefaser ? Vorteile/Nachteile beim Transport, bei der Verwendung ?

Ich gehe davon aus das es in Brasilien nicht all zu viele Angelgeschäfte gibt.
Und wenn, dann schwer zu finden. Sonst könnte ich mir auch eine Angelausrüstung vor Ort kaufen.

Bis dann


----------



## BigEarn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Steckruten mit kreuzförmigen Einkerbungen? |kopfkrat  Sowas habe ich in meinen 18 Jahren Anglerlaufbahn noch nie gesehen. Halte das auch nicht für nötig und würde darauf bei der Auswahl keinen Wert legen. Denke eher, dass dies das Trennen der Segmente nach dem Angeln erschweren wird, da man die Teile nicht gegeneinander auseinanderdrehen kann.
Teleskopruten mit Steckruten vergleichen, da kann man viel schreiben.
Meines Erachtens bieten Steckruten aufgrund ihrer besseren Aktion, vor allem
beim Spinnfischen mehr Spaß. Da dies auf Reisen eigentlich eine recht angenehme Art des Fischens ist (ein paar Kunstköder bekommt man immer mit) würde ich diese durchaus in Betracht ziehen.
Spinnfischen mit Teleskopruten finde ich persönlich grausam. 
Bei der Aktion hat die Steckrute (es mag sehr teure Tele-Ruten geben, die (fast) ebenbürtig sind)  also einen Pluspunkt.
Bzgl. der Haltbarkeit kommt es sicherlich sehr darauf an, wie sehr man die Rute pflegt und behandelt. So lösen sich bei Teleruten gerne einmal die Ringe vom Blank, lassen sich aber mit Sekundenkleber  o.ä. leicht wieder fixieren.  Darüber hinaus kann es passieren, dass man sich grobe Kratzer im Blank einfängt, wenn einmal Sand o.ä. beim Zusammenschieben bzw. auseinanderziehen zwischen das Teil, was herrausgezogen wird und die Öffnung des "Aufbewahrungs"stücks, also dem darunter gelegenen gerät. 
Bei Steckruten kann dagegen die Steckverbindung "ausleiern", d.h. die Teile lösen sich beim Fischen selber voneinander. ISt mir persönlich aber noch nicht passiert. #c 
Bei den heuteigen Ruten wird hauptsächlich Kohlefaser verwendet. Glasfaser ist schwerer und die Aktion der Rute lässt sich bei der Produktion schlecht beeinflussen. Vorteil wäre hier wohl die Bruchfestigkeit, aber wenn man ein wenig auf sein Gerät achtet sollte dieser nicht bei der Entscheidung ins Gewicht fallen. Würde zu 100% zu Kohlefaser raten.
Nun der Transport  Jajaja, ich gebe es zu die Tele-Dinger sind im Vorteil. :q 
AAAAAABER Sorgen um die Spitze solltest du dir auch bei den STC-Ruten zum Stecken nicht machen, da sie ja mit einem Transportrohr geliefert werden in dem sie 100%ig geschützt sind. Natürlich ist der Platzbedarf deswegen ein wenig höher. 
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie Du reist. |kopfkrat  Als ich mit meinem Rucksack unterwegs war habe ich das Rutenrohr meistens aussen unter den Kompressionsgurten  befestigt, bzw. mit einem weiteren Strap-Gurt fixiert. So hatte ich immer schnellen Zugriff und die Rute hat 0 Platz im Rucksack weggenommen.

Wie es mit Angelgerät in Brasielien selber aussieht weiss ich leider nicht. Aber ich würds nicht drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## atair (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Hallo Hans Werner,
für det bischen angeln in Brasilien mußte dir hier keene sauteure Ausrüstung zulegen.
Det kannste da allet billig am Strand koofen....
Nach dem Urlaub kannste det Zeug sogar dalassen...
Spart ungemein Frachtkosten...


----------



## HansWerner (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Hallo BigEarn !

Also reisen tue ich mit einem Trolley und einem kleinen Rucksack.
Der Trolley ist für das Reisegepäck und der Rucksack für Wertsachen bzw. für das Badezeug oder Verpflegung beim Wandern. Habe den Flug und ein Hotel für die erste Woche in Rio über das Internet gebucht. Insgesamt 3 1/2 Wochen. Von Rio per Bus weiter zur Ilha Grande, Costa Verde (Paraty), Hinterland von Rio (Bundesstaat) und Buzios. Geplant ist Wandern, Tauchen, Raften und eventuell Angeln. Die Angel soll in den Trolley. Daher Teleskop und nicht Steckrute. Die Aufbewahrungsbox nimmt wahrscheinlich relativ viel Platz weg. 10 cm dick ?

Habe übrigens Informationen über das Angeln in Südamerika eingestellt.

Was ist mit der Belastbarkeit der Rolle und der Schnur ?
Bei Rollen ist immer eine Belastbarkeit in lbs angegeben. Sollte die Belastbarkeit der Schnur unter der Belastbarkeit der Rolle liegen oder was ? Und wie Belastbar ist eine Rute ? Also die Schnur reißt bevor die Rolle ihren Geist aufgibt oder wie soll ich die Angaben verstehen ? Die Angaben von Schnurlänge und Durchmesser der Schnur beziehen sich wohl nur auf die Aufnahmekapazität der Rolle und haben anscheinend mit der Belastbarkeit der Rolle nicht zu tun.

Petri Heil


----------



## BigEarn (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Von einer Belastbarkeit von Rollen, welche in lbs. angegeben wird, wüsste ich jetzt nichts. Zumindest nicht bei jeglichem Gerät fürs Süßwasserfischen. Dass es das bei Big-Game Ausrüstung gibt mag sein, da bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Ich denke was Du gesehen hast war vielmehr die Angabe zum Fassungsvermögen der Spule. Hier wird oft die Schnurstärke sowohl in Durchmesser als auch in lbs. angegeben. 
Ich denke Du möchtest für die Rolle auch nicht ein Vermögen ausgeben? 
Leider habe ich mir schon länger keine Rollen mehr gekauft und die letzten lagen preislich ein wenig höher, so dass ich nicht wirklich weiss, was aktuell alles auf dem Markt ist.
Ich würde von der Schnurstärke denke ich eine 0,23er wählen und die Ersatzspule mit einer 0,28 füllen. 
Eine Rolle, die ich zwar nicht genauer kenne, wäre hier die Shimano Exage 2500 FA. Nicht zu schwer und schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit der Marke besonders in Sachen Rollen noch nie gehabt. Shimano ist da eigentlich echt top.
Vielleicht haben andere Leute ansonsten noch Tips bzgl. Rollen. Ich denke aber die Shimano ist schon ganz i.O.
Sonst schau doch mal bei deinem Händler vorbei, der kann dir sicher auch noch das ein oder andere Modell zeigen. #6


----------



## HansWerner (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Nach einigen negativen Berichten über Shimano Rollen in diesem Forum habe ich mir jetzt bei Askari eine ABU Cardinal CSW zusammen mit einer Cormoran Black Star Tele bestellt. Die ABU Cardinal CSW hat angeblich 4 gekapselte Kugellager und scheint einigermaßen robust zu sein. Die Cormoran Rollen scheinen ja nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Die Rute entspricht ebenfalls meinen Vorstellungen. Fehlt nur noch das Kleinzeug wie Schnur, Haken etc.


----------



## BigEarn (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*



> Cormoran Rollen scheinen ja nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein.


 
Müll sind die :q Zumindest alle die ich bis jetzt mal besessen bzw. gefischt habe. 
Die Kritik an den Shimano Rollen wundert mich jetzt ein bisschen. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck die meisten Boardies  waren ganz zufrieden damit. 
Hast du evtl. mal nen Link zu den threads? Nur rein interessehalber. Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## HansWerner (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Sorry, habe mir den Link nicht gemerkt.
Ich müßte erneut danach suchen.
Es ging jedoch darum das teilweise bei relativ teuren Shimano Rollen keine gekapselten Kugellager und statt VA-Stahl Plastikteile verwendet werden.
Ist wie überall: Teures ist nicht unbedingt gut (Siehe Mercedes) und billiges nicht unbedingt Schrott.
Werde mir mal die bestellten Taschenbücher durchlesen und dann die Kleinteile für das Angeln kaufen. In Brasilien benötigt man wahrscheinlich keinen Fischereischein.


----------



## Ultimate (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Shimano S.T.C. Exage  #6 - Absolut geiles Teil habe sie mal die Woche im Laden in Händen gehalten einfach super das Ding gewöhnungsbedürftig aber genial. Kaufe mir garantiert auch eine!!! #h  :q  :q  :q


----------



## BigEarn (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Na ja, ich hab schon viel Schrott in den Händen gehalten, aber Shimano war bis jetzt immer erste klasse, auch die günstigeren Modelle. |kopfkrat  Die laufen nach 10 Jahren immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Würd mich echt interessieren, welches Modell da gemeint war. 

@ ultimate

Auf jeden Fall eine Investition wert das Teil und der Preis ist auch sehr human für das was man bekommt. #6 Ich geb meine nicht wieder her. :q  Die kommt überall hin mit.


----------



## HansWerner (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Na ja, ich habe es schon gemerkt.
Jede schwört auf eine bestimmte Marke, aber nur wenige können eine konkrete Beurteilung abgeben. Ist wie in anderen Bereichen auch. Meist Aussagen wie "toll, geil, tolles Teil, mit dem neuen System xyz, mit dem neuen Wirkstoff abc". Auch auf den Herstellerseiten finden sich meist mehr bunte Bilder als technische Informationen.
Habe mir gerade die Rute & Rolle Februar geholt. Dort geht es es u.a. um Rollen und Kugellager. Konkrete Fragen beispielsweise:
Stahlkugellager oder Edelstahlkugellager ?
Offene oder gekapselte Lager ?
Lager geölt oder gefettet ?
Lager vergütet oder beschichtet ?
Aber wie schon auf der Website der Jagd & Fischen geworben wird handelt es sich bei Anglern um eine zahlungskräftige Kundschaft. Denen soll wahrscheinlich mit bunten Bildchen das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen werden.


----------



## Jetblack (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

@Hanswerner,

wenn Dein Ansprüche in Bezug auf Fischgröße nicht mit den vor Ort vorhandenen Möglichkeiten wachsen ......  nimm ne Shimano STC (Exage oder Beastmaster) und eine GUTE Rolle dazu.

Ich würder eine steife Spinrute mitnehmen -  z.B. eine Shimano TEXS330H und eine erprobte Stationäre mittlerer Größe - evtl. eine Stella STL6000FA (ok, zugegebenermaßen echt hochpreisig).

Mit nur einer Kombo bis Du eigentlich immer falsch beraten, besonders weil Brasilien wohl eine deratige Vielfalt an Angelmöglichkeiten bietet  

Wenn ich meine Ausrüstung auf 1 Rute/1 Rolle reduzieren müßte .... wär's wohl was in Richtung des oben genannten.


----------



## BigEarn (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Hanswerner,
> 
> wenn Dein Ansprüche in Bezug auf Fischgröße nicht mit den vor Ort vorhandenen Möglichkeiten wachsen ......  nimm ne Shimano STC (Exage oder Beastmaster) und eine GUTE Rolle dazu.
> 
> ...


 
Eine Stella ist vielleicht wirklich ein wenig hoch im Preis :q Aber selbst die günstigeren Shimano Modelle sind nicht schlecht und für den Anfang mit Sicherheit top. 
Wenn man ein wenig sucht findet man auch genug "technische Informationen" z.B. dass in der Exage neue A-RB Kugellager verwendet werden.
Aber warscheinlich lasse ich mich da gerade als "zahlungskräftiger Kunde" wieder von bunten Bildchen beeinflussen, die meine konkrete Urteilsfähigkeit ausschalten. |rolleyes


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Es gibt sone Rute mit Mitchellrolle für ca. 60 Euro


----------



## HansWerner (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Sorry BigEarn,

falls du dich auf den Schlips getreten fühlst aber eigentlich bezog sich die Aussage ja auf die Marketing- und Vertriebsstrategien mancher Firmen.


----------



## HansWerner (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Reiserute*

Lieber LeifJesper,

wie bereits geschrieben habe ich Rute und Rolle bereits bestellt.
Für deine Empfehlungen für "sone Rute" trotzdem vielen Dank.
Ich werde die Firma "sone" umgehend kontaktieren.


----------

